# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Door 'rollende vaten' is laseren spataderen mislukt

## wilbro

Hallo Lezer,
Vorige week heb ik voor de tweede keer in vijf jaar een ingreep ondergaan. De eerste keer een aderstrip aan beide benen en deze keer een laserbehandeling aan het rechterbeen.
De ingreep is mislukt en was verre van grappig.
Ondanks duplexscan en echo kon de chirurg de te behandelen ader niet vinden. De plaatselijke verdoving werkte nauwelijks en de chirurg is gestopt met zoeken naar de ader omdat ik teveel pijn had.

Nu zegt hij dat ik rollende vaten heb en dat hij daardoor de ader niet kon vinden. In september ga ik voor de herkansing. Deze keer onder sedatie. De chirurg wil het deze keer via de lies proberen.

Op internet is eigenlijk niets te vinden hierover.
Mijn vraag is: wat zijn rollende vaten. Komt het vaker voor dat een ingreep daardoor mislukt.

groeten Wilma

----------


## Sefi

Rollende vaten zijn bewegende bloedvaten. Soms komt dit met bloedprikken ook voor. Dan wil je het bloedvat prikken, maar het rolt weg en daardoor kun je het niet prikken. 
Ik neem aan dat de scan en echo eerder gemaakt zijn en dat daardoor het bloedvat in de tussentijd weggerold is en dus niet op de te verwachten plaats zat.

----------


## wilbro

Aan sefi,

De duplexscan is inderdaad eerder gemaakt, maar de echo een kwartier voor de ingreep. Kan dat zo snel gaan??

----------


## Sefi

Als ze aan/in je been bezig zijn dan kan dit er inderdaad voor zorgen dat de vaten gaan rollen. Met bloedprikken is dit net zo en hierdoor kun je dan 'misprikken'. De prikdame krijgt dan vaak de schuld dat ze niet goed kan prikken, terwijl de patient misschien last heeft van rollende bloedvaten.
Dus ja, het kan wel.

----------


## wilbro

Hoi Sefi,

Oké, dank voor je info.
Ben erg benieuwd hoe de herkansing in september afloopt. Blij dat ik dan onder zeil ben.

----------


## Sefi

Dat is inderdaad wel fijn. Hopelijk gaat het dan allemaal goed.
Sterkte ermee alvast.

----------

